# Reading wave (or other audio) files in vb.net



## xenogen (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi guys, having a bit of trouble with a project i'm working on. iv developed a program that can generate astounding fractals, what i consider to be my best one so far can be found here (be warned, its 10000x10000 pixels and about 20Mb). What i want to do now is implement this same program as a visualizer, not a real time visualizer, but capable of producing a video file. Now you have a little of the background, here's the question, how do i go about analyzing wave, or any other audio file (i merely presume wave will be the easiest to work with) to extract some useful data to pass to my fractal algorithm? things such as frequency and amplitude at a given time are what i'm looking for. i have a basic understanding of the wave header, but no understanding of the rest of the data. I am using vb.net in Visual Studio 2008.


----------

